# Made some "wooden" router table insert rings



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

I've enjoyed the little Ryobi router table that I bought along with the R163 router from Home Depot back in 2011 (I think they carry a different table now) but I've always disliked the little yellow plastic insert rings that came with it. They're just not as flush with the table surface as I would like. So much so that small work pieces tend to drop off into that substantially recessed area making it frustrating to make a precise cut on a small piece. So I finally decided to try to make my own flush insert rings using some leftover pieces of 1/2" thick red oak...

Made the circles themselves using a quickly thrown together jig on the table saw. (If you'll notice the miter slot on my particular saw, you'll understand why I opted to go with using the table edge as a guide. I'm still planning to make some hardwood runners for this thing, but this was not that day.) The resulting jig looks ugly but worked flawlessly. (I had the blade raised fully while using the jig, but had lowered it just before snapping these pics.) 

Have only made a couple so far but I was pleased with how they turned out...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice little project, Burke.

I would be more inclined to use a circle cutting jig rather than the table saw, but that is just me...

A 'still' photo of the cutting set up would help to understand how you cut the circle.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> A 'still' photo of the cutting set up would help to understand how you cut the circle.


Hi James, 

Here's the video that gave me the idea on how to make wooden circles: Making circles on a table saw.

I basically did exactly what this guy does. I was surprised with how quick and easy it is to go from a square block to a round circle by just repeatedly buzzing off the corners. Quick jig, quick circles, and really worked great.

Burke


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Burke said:


> Here's the video that gave me the idea on how to make wooden circles: Making circles on a table saw.


Slick, altho the guy did get his fingers closer to the blade a few times than I would really feel comfortable doing.

Always nice to try something new, and have it turn out well.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I also use a circle cutting jig on my table saw - just a simple platform with a pivot point drilled at a suitable distance, with a cleat on the bottom to ride on the edge of the table. I recently had to cut 14 blank circles, 350 mm diam. with no central hole, so I added a turntable to the the jig, to which I hot-glued the blank workpieces. The blanks were then turned on a lathe by a friend, to make commissioned plate holders for a guest house. I know that the whole job could have been done on the lathe, but I just wanted to make a point to my friend who did the turning, who doubted that I could give him perfectly circular blanks.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice job, Burke. And I'm with you; I hate those plastic parts. They just don't fit right.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> I recently had to cut 14 blank circles, 350 mm diam. with no central hole, so I added a turntable to the the jig, to which I hot-glued the blank workpieces.


Hey Rob, very neatly done. I like the idea of the turntable and avoiding a central hole. Bravo!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Burke and Rob.

Both of you guys, have done a very nice wooden circles.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty neat job with those wood circles. You outdid yourself today!


----------

